# Maumee River Conditions



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is a view of the Maumee River yesterday from the lower lot of Ft. Meigs. Water reached near the parking lot. Ice covered everywhere I could see on the main channel. However, I also went to Orleans Park and saw lots of open water extending several hundred yards from shore. We still have a long way to go fellas!


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Drove up to Grand Rapids yesterday afternoon and there was still undisturbed ice above the dam for at least a mile. There was also a large area of undisturbed ice between van tassel and weirs rapids. The worst area I saw was the 475 bridge area which was jammed up thick. On my way home they closed river rd. from Jerome rd. through side cut metropark.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Commerce will have to get going again soon on the Great Lakes. I look for an ice cutter to be making way up the Maumee very soon. Otherwise...when it really warms up...there are going to be a lot of towns (Toledo included) that are going to be in trouble. 

The water is RIPPING through Woodville on the Portage.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

according to the USGS water data site the river blew up yesterday,going a foot over flood stage at 10 feet at the waterville bridge. It dropped a little today and is running about 9.5 ft.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

i came over the Maumee on 475 at 2 PM today, all ice has cleared off the river. Once it comes down from flood stage it will be fishable. Game on


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

weekender the river is still weeks away from being fishable. No one would go out this early with these conditions and honestly hope to catch a walleye no matter what stage the river is in


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

There will definitely be someone that will give it a go when it drops back down as long as it doesn't freeze back over before then lol 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't get too anty about the Maumee yet. Relax & try some ice fishing if there's ice around you. & if you are lucky enought to own a quad or know someone with one they were killing the WE on Lake Erie. Still are for that matter I believe.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

White St Maple St P Burg boat Club


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I would not try the river until the rest of the ice comes down. The Napoleon and Defiane sections of the Maumee are still packed with ice. Conditions will get worse before they get better.


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

You can't even get there


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

Money well spent


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

swantucky said:


> I would not try the river until the rest of the ice comes down. The Napoleon and Defiane sections of the Maumee are still packed with ice. Conditions will get worse before they get better.


Whatever. It's guys like you trying to keep us diehards out of your honey holes! As soon as it hits 583' I am up there. Who's with me?:T


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Amateurs.... I'm fishing it in my float tube as I type this. No walleye yet but I did catch a sub legal beluga whale that went only 9' and 1620 lbs. I C&R'ed.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Diehards hahaha i think the work would be insane. Why dont you just walk out on the little remaining ice and drill a hole. Vertical jig for those eyes


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I saw open water as far as I can see off the 475 bridge and once the water is down someone will be walking around with waders and a pole. This year is no different from last year or 20 years ago. The ice is squeezing into some peoples fishing time. Some fish are taken very early in the season then nothing for 3 weeks or so. What you ment to say was "I am not fishing yet and you guys had better wait on me". 
But in all honesty I have not fished the maumee in several years, tho I had the fever for years, but after few of those fishing classes in front of the judge I just have to say. This maumee is not for me. I can get them in the lake. 
Have fun guys and feed em lead.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I know what you mean about the classes. What I saw today at the 475 bridge was very fast water. Between Bluegrass & the shore ice was piled up quite high. Both sights were kind of neat. Fish NOT on.


----------



## ohdeer78 (Feb 10, 2014)

I drove from west of turkey foot to maumee yesterday there is alot of ice still on the river shoot river rd from Jerome rd down was closed down theres icebergs down by wsterville theres alot of open but more ice than water to the west


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

River almost low enough to fish


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

snow on top said:


> River almost low enough to fish


Let us know how that works out for ya.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Should be good to go....... by early April!


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

All those pictures are so cool. Thanks for contributing. I drove over 475 today and it's all open upriver and down by Buttonwood/Schroeders. Big ice jam on the Maumee side of Bluegrass. I always get in the river the first week of March. Not this year. One chunk of submerged ice would wipe out anyone.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Coward. Saw what you saw.


----------

